# Skipooterky - Who Ya Gonna Call?



## FaeryBee

*
FaeryBee Fantasy Productions
Ghostbusters

Produced and Directed by:
Peachy DeMille


Starring:
Skipper, Scooter and Sparky
known to fans the world over as 
Skipooterky


Take that, Slimer!


Who ya gonna call? 
Skipooterky!​*


----------



## justmoira

I can't wait for the movie to come out!


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh those boys are definitely brave to be Ghostbusters ! So cute like they always are regardless of what they're doing . I like the purple floating lady, but I wouldn't want to see her in real life!


----------



## jrook

Oh, this is my favorite adventure for these guys!! Awesomely casted for their roles, I must say.. they really look the part. :loveeyes:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Oh my the Skippooters Ghost Team is coming to the rescue. Who are you gonna call Ghost Skippooters of course...Deb this is one of your best work yet I love the movie Ghost busters. Have you done the movie Ghost yet with Unchained Melody



GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS

If there's something strange
in your neighborhood
Who ya gonna call?
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

If there's something weird
and it don't look good
Who ya gonna call?

GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

I ain't afraid of no ghosts
I ain't afraid of no ghosts

If you're seeing things
running through your head
Who can ya call?
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

An invisible man
sleeping in your bed
Who ya gonna call?
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

I ain't afraid of no ghosts
I ain't afraid of no ghosts

Who ya gonna call?
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

If ya all alone
pick up the phone
and call
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

I ain't afraid of no ghosts
I here it likes the girls
I ain't afraid of no ghost
Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah

Who ya gonna call?
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

If you've had a dose of a
freaky ghost baby
Ya better call
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

Lemme tell ya something
Bustin' makes me feel good!

I ain't afraid of no ghosts
I ain't afraid of no ghosts

Don't get caught alone no no

GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

When it comes through your door
Unless you just want some more
I think you better call
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

Who ya gonna call?
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

Who ya gonna call?
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

I think you better call
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

Who ya gonna call?
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

I can't hear you
Who ya gonna call?
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

Louder

GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

Who ya gonna call?
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

Who can ya call?
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS Team

Who ya gonna call?
GHOSTSKIPPOOTERS TEAM...​


----------



## despoinaki

Hahaha!! this is so so cool!! Now I really know who I'm going to call! :laughing:


----------



## Therm

That's so cute! I love it!


----------



## aluz

YES, this has to be my favourite of all of Peachy's movie adaptations!! :clap: :2thumbs: :woot:
And now I may have to get the Ghostbusters ringtone for my phone yet again! :music:


----------



## eduardo

*That is awesome!! Well done, Deb and the boys *


----------



## Jedikeet

FaeryBee said:


> *
> FaeryBee Fantasy Productions
> Ghostbusters
> 
> Produced and Directed by:
> Peachy DeMille
> 
> "We're outside the Gruman's Chinese Theater and it is sheer pandemonium as fans and critics just walked out of Skipooterky's Ghostbusters premiere with thunderous applause! I think this one will definitely top 'Star Wars:A Force Awakens'at the box office hands down by tonight's reception. Reporting live in Hollywood, this is Fox News!"
> 
> 
> 
> Starring:
> Skipper, Scooter and Sparky
> known to fans the world over as
> Skipooterky
> ...and JEDIKEET as SLIMER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something's spooky around your cage at night
> Who ya gonna call - SKIPOOTERKY!
> If they're always jumpy and easily fright
> Who ya gonna call - SKIPOOTERKY!
> "We ain't afraid of no ghost, coz busting them feels so good!" - Skipooterky
> :laughing:
> 
> ​*


"Hey Skip, is our Proton Packs charged at full power? This Slimer dude looks much bigger and stronger!" - Scooter

"I've modified these bad boys with bigger power cells with a higher blast gauge...boy, this sucker is stronger but I'm not getting slimed again!" - Skipper

"Ok, keep him steady and the trap is set...cmon more pull, guys! On my mark...3...2...1..." - Sparky

_"AAAAHHHRRRRG...you're not gonna catch me, SKI-POO-TURKEEEEE..."_ - Slimer

"And you're next, _librarian lady!_" - Skipooterky

_":scare:I'm outta here!"_ - Librarian Ghost


----------



## StarlingWings

Skipooterky certainly looks prepared to get rid of the baddies! They seem to be unafraid as they face off with phantasmagoric visions intent on terrorising innocent civilians!

_Skipooterky, you're my hero! _


----------



## jean20057

*Skipooterky all together:

"I ain't afraid of no ghosts!!!"*


----------



## Jo Ann

*Skipooterky*

And the acadamy awards for best, Director, Actor, and behind the scenes support goes to Peachy deMille, Skipooterky, And the irrepressible Miss Deborah. Yay Team!! 
Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::budgie::budgie::laughing::laughing::clap::clap::hug::hug::cheers::cheers::wave1::wave::thumbsup::thumbsup::music::music::bowdown::bowdown::happy4::happy4::spy::laughing2::laughing2:eep::spy::jumping1::jumping1::behindsofa::cup::cup::urock::budgie::budgie::budge::budge:


----------



## nuxi

That's too funny!:laugh: Thanks for sharing,Deb!


----------



## Bearnoname

:laughing: I think this is my new favorite!  

Only trouble is that after reading all the previous posts, I have the Ghostbusters song stuck in my head.


----------



## Jedikeet

jrook said:


> Oh, this is my favorite adventure for these guys!! Awesomely casted for their roles, I must say.. they really look the part. :loveeyes:





aluz said:


> YES, this has to be my favourite of all of Peachy's movie adaptations!! :clap: :2thumbs: :woot:
> And now I may have to get the Ghostbusters ringtone for my phone yet again! :music:





Therm said:


> That's so cute! I love it!





despoinaki said:


> Hahaha!! this is so so cool!! Now I really know who I'm going to call! :laughing:





justmoira said:


> I can't wait for the movie to come out!





Jo Ann said:


> And the acadamy awards for best, Director, Actor, and behind the scenes support goes to Peachy deMille, Skipooterky, And the irrepressible Miss Deborah. Yay Team!!
> Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::budgie::budgie::laughing::laughing::clap::clap::hug::hug::cheers::cheers::wave1::wave::thumbsup::thumbsup::music::music::bowdown::bowdown::happy4::happy4::spy::laughing2::laughing2:eep::spy::jumping1::jumping1::behindsofa::cup::cup::urock::budgie::budgie::budge::budge:





Bearnoname said:


> :laughing: I think this is my new favorite!
> 
> Only trouble is that after reading all the previous posts, I have the Ghostbusters song stuck in my head.


As you can see just by the raving acclaims of fans on TB, Skipooterky's Ghostbusters is bound to be a classic and top draw at the box office


----------



## FaeryBee

*


justmoira said:



I can't wait for the movie to come out!

Click to expand...

 



RavensGryf said:



Oh those boys are definitely brave to be Ghostbusters !

Click to expand...

 Who ya gonna call? 



jrook said:



Oh, this is my favorite adventure for these guys!! Awesomely casted for their roles, I must say.. they really look the part. :loveeyes:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Judy! roud:



LynandIndigo said:



Who are you gonna call Ghost Skippooters of course...Deb this is one of your best work yet I love the movie Ghost busters.

Click to expand...

 I'm glad you enjoyed it, Lyn 



despoinaki said:



Hahaha!! this is so so cool!! Now I really know who I'm going to call! :laughing:

Click to expand...

 :scare: Skipooterky will be there when you need them, Despina!



Therm said:



That's so cute! I love it!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Emma 



aluz said:



YES, this has to be my favourite of all of Peachy's movie adaptations!! :clap: :2thumbs: :woot:


Click to expand...

 That's a great compliment, Ana! :happy4:



eduardo said:



That is awesome!! Well done, Deb and the boys 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Dee 



StarlingWings said:



Skipooterky, you're my hero!  

Click to expand...

 Awww, shucks -- thank you. 



jean20057 said:



Skipooterky all together:
"I ain't afraid of no ghosts!!!"

Click to expand...

 I ain't afraid of no ghosts!!



Jo Ann said:



And the acadamy awards for best, Director, Actor, and behind the scenes support goes to Peachy deMille, Skipooterky, And the irrepressible Miss Deborah. Yay Team!!

Click to expand...

 Thank you for the wonderful accolades, Jo Ann :clap:



nuxi said:



That's too funny!:laugh:

Click to expand...

 



Bearnoname said:



:laughing: I think this is my new favorite! 

Click to expand...

 :music: Got that song outta your head yet? 



Jedikeet said:



As you can see just by the raving acclaims of fans on TB, Skipooterky's Ghostbusters is bound to be a classic and top draw at the box office 

Click to expand...

 A special thanks :bowdown: to Jedikeet Enterprises for providing the encouragement and motivation for the creation of this presentation!*


----------



## Jedikeet

The 1st Ghostbusters is one of my all time fav movies and it's a shame that they didn't make more than two films. I honestly don't think any actors can pull off the same chemistry like the Bill Murray/Dan Ackroyd/Harold Ramis trio as our SKIPOOTERKY

A bit of very cool trivia: the fat green Slimer ghost was an homage to the late comedian John Belushi, who was also in two of my other fav comedies from the 80s - _Animal House_ and _The Blues Brothers_. All of these guys and their movies had a big influence on my geeky & odd persona...as you may have all noticed by now


----------



## FaeryBee

*Skipooterky is currently willing to "read" possible scripts submitted by fans hoping to see the boys featured in upcoming productions.

Any potential roles fans wish to suggest for cinematic consideration may be submitted to Skipooterky by sending a Private Message to FaeryBee. *


----------



## Jonah

Another Peachy Demille classic. He couldn't pull it off though with out his brilliant graphic/special effects team from FaeryBee fantasy signatures, and of course the acting of team skipooterky...


----------



## Cody

Well done!

And the Oscar goes to

Best Director: Peachy:clap:

Best Actor Team: Skipootery:2thumbs:

Best Screenwriter: FaeryBee:cup:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jonah said:



Another Peachy Demille classic. He couldn't pull it off though with out his brilliant graphic/special effects team from FaeryBee fantasy signatures, and of course the acting of team skipooterky...

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Randy! 



Cody said:



Well done!

And the Oscar goes to

Best Director: Peachy:clap:

Best Actor Team: Skipootery:2thumbs:

Best Screenwriter: FaeryBee:cup:

Click to expand...

Thank you!! *


----------



## Therm

Look what I found!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Therm said:



Look what I found!









Click to expand...

That is priceless, Emma!! :laughing:
Thank you! :happy4:*


----------



## Jedikeet

Therm said:


> Look what I found!


I am thoroughly impressed, Emma...priceless indeed:2thumbs::laughing:


----------



## SPBudgie

*


Jedikeet said:



The 1st Ghostbusters is one of my all time fav movies and it's a shame that they didn't make more than two films. I honestly don't think any actors can pull off the same chemistry like the Bill Murray/Dan Ackroyd/Harold Ramis trio as our SKIPOOTERKY

A bit of very cool trivia: the fat green Slimer ghost was an homage to the late comedian John Belushi, who was also in two of my other fav comedies from the 80s - Animal House and The Blues Brothers. All of these guys and their movies had a big influence on my geeky & odd persona...as you may have all noticed by now

Click to expand...

 No WONDER!!!...*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Therm said:











Click to expand...

Emma's work is so exceptional FaeryBee Fantasy Productions will be extending an offer for her handle all future advertising!

 :happy4: :clap: :clap: :clap:*


----------



## SPBudgie

*The Boys are once again displaying their signature cool, calm, nonchalant approach to a hysterical, terrifying, and outrageous event - I know it's only a movie, (and not their "real life" escapades as spies, and daring globetrotting adventurers) but - I don't know - it has the same flavor to me.
Kudos to the famous director, Peachy, for typecasting the boys in the perfect roles.*


----------



## Jedikeet

SPBudgie said:


> *
> 
> No WONDER!!!...*


Really Ollie, I've always saw myself as Bill Murray, Jack Nicholson, and John Belushi rolled into one!:laughing:



FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Emma's work is so exceptional FaeryBee Fantasy Productions will be extending an offer for her handle all future advertising!
> 
> :happy4: :clap: :clap: :clap:*


I agree 100%


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SPBudgie said:



The Boys are once again displaying their signature cool, calm, nonchalant approach to a hysterical, terrifying, and outrageous event - I know it's only a movie, (and not their "real life" escapades as spies, and daring globetrotting adventurers) but - I don't know - it has the same flavor to me.
Kudos to the famous director, Peachy, for typecasting the boys in the perfect roles.

Click to expand...

Skipooterky and Peachy extend their thanks for your kind comments, Ollie! *


----------



## Jedikeet

*"Hey guys, break's over! We need to head back out to fight the giant Stay-Puft Marshmellow Man!" - Skipper

"Boy, that is one BIG Marshmellow dude! I don't think we have enough firepower to bring it down with just the proton guns." - Scooter

"Hey, we can borrow 'light sabers' from the Jedikeets!" - Sparky*


----------



## Therm

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Emma's work is so exceptional FaeryBee Fantasy Productions will be extending an offer for her handle all future advertising!
> 
> :happy4: :clap: :clap: :clap:*


Lol! You'll have to talk to the Head of Creativity, Miss Sage. She is the artistic one. 



Jedikeet said:


> I am thoroughly impressed, Emma...priceless indeed:2thumbs::laughing:


Thanks! 
I had to use Pixlr to do it as my old programme for making images stopped working when I updated the laptop, but it came out well enough.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

So great to see those 3 boys together, Deb. 

And busting ghosts no less! So funny.

Oh, and i must not forget to mention Peachy DeMill and his brilliant directorial skills!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Skipooterky has a new production being released tomorrow! :wow:

As theater production was originally a very long cinematic experience, only one picture will be released at a time. 
One thread will be created to include all the "installments" and pictures will appear weekly (generally on Monday) - so the thread will be ongoing for several weeks. 

The boys hope you'll all take the time to stop by and check it out! 
When the original movie was aired in the theaters it captured many member's interest.
There are even several budgies on the forum named for characters in the movie...
Do you know what it is??

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings

I look forward to seeing it--I'm stumped as to what it is! :dunno:


----------



## Jo Ann

*Skipooterky*

Just cannot wait to see the next edition. Thank You for all of your great work
Deborah and company. Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## SPBudgie

*Looking so forward!*


----------

